# Kayak self-rescue ladder



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

Spotted this on Kayak Angler Magazine website thought people here might find it interesting/useful.

http://www.kayakanglermag.com/index.php ... Itemid=142

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRd1ha2r ... e=youtu.be

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Regular-size-SO ... 0754007130


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I got stuck in the 4th photo down for a while. I eventually found it. Great idea, but a loop of webbing would probably suffice.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> I got stuck in the 4th photo down for a while. I eventually found it. Great idea, but a loop of webbing would probably suffice.


Yep. It does. When I get back into it, and find someone with a GoPro, I plan to do a clip on it, both how to make it, and the use for re-entry (above and below water shots). Cost of the tape is about $ 5, and two minutes to make.

trev


----------

